

200 Open Source Projects Later: Source Code Static Analysis Experience - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/n/0104/

======
AndreyKarpov
The PVS-Studio analyzer is a methodology of detecting errors in program code.
However, error is not an incorrect work of the program but also a potential
vulnerability. Everything depends on perspectives you look at this errors.

That is why we took part in this forum and tried to demonstrate how often
programmers make mistakes or make it vulnerable without any suspicions. The
report is based on checking more than 200 projects experience. We were finding
various defects with the help of PVS-Studio.

Here we suggest you to acquaint with our report:

\- English version of presentation :
[http://www.slideshare.net/Andrey_Karpov/200-open-
sourceproje...](http://www.slideshare.net/Andrey_Karpov/200-open-
sourceprojectslater)

\- Russian version of presentation :
[http://www.slideshare.net/Andrey_Karpov/200-open-
sourceproje...](http://www.slideshare.net/Andrey_Karpov/200-open-
sourceprojectslaterru)

\- The record of Russian version of presentation with English submits:
[http://www.phdays.ru/broadcast/](http://www.phdays.ru/broadcast/) . The
report's start: 06:13:21. You can easily find it by number 200 on the page and
choosing this report in the list.

